# Big Game mitten in Berlin!



## Karstein (31. Mai 2005)

Das Telefon klingelt.

Jan: "Wann habt ihr denn mal wieder Zeit für ein gemütliches Beisammensitzen?"

ich: "Na lass uns doch am 26.05. treffen, da ist Australia-Ansgar in der Stadt!"

Jan: "Prima! Stefan und Gernot kommen auch dazu."

Punkt 18:00 Uhr sitzen wir in im Fast-schon-Stammcafé am Stuttgarter Platz/ Ecke Leonhardstraße. 28 Grad Wärme. Tisch mitten auf der Straße. Brechend gefüllte Cafés, tierisches Geschrei vom gegenüber liegenden Kinderspielplatz.

Jan kommt mit einem dicken Beutel neuer Big Game Magazine und einem neuen Film über den Tuna-Fang für uns. Bekommt von uns dafür die durchstudierten Mags und die Panama-DVD zurück

Gernot findet gottlob einen Parkplatz gegenüber vom Café. Was schleppt er denn da um Himmels Willen an? Eine Tiagra Stand Up 80lbs (soll im Laufe des Abends den Besitzer wechseln, gell Jan?  ) und eine nostalgische Fin Nor 80er Standup mit Curved Butt mit passender 80er Two Speed Rolle! (http://www.finnorfishing.com/)

Schlagartige Stille, nachdem eben noch über Stefans fast gefangene Boddenhechte und die 2005er Kroatien-Saison geratscht wurde. Alle begrabbeln nun ehrfürchtig das Fin Nor Tackle. Ich verhindere einen Brems-/Drilltest mit "Paddy" nur knapp. Die Nachbartische gucken etwas irritiert. Aber Männer mit langen Ruten scheinen in Berlin genauso normal zu sein wie der kleine Junge, der splitterfasernackt über die Straße flitzt oder ein großer Junge, der mit seiner Harley an unserem Tisch parkt und mit 300 Dezibel-Geknatter das Eckhaus fast zum Einsturz bringt.

Witzige Lösung übrigens für die zwei Gänge an der alten Fin Nor (die angeblich die ersten Produzenten von Zweigangrollen waren): der Rollengriff muss aus der Rolle gezogen, um 180 Grad gedreht und der Fixierstift auf der anderen Position wieder versenkt werden. Ich würd´s bei einem Marlin-Drill nicht ausprobieren wollen.

"Sandra" alias Meike von Bremen aus "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" sitzt mit Freundinnen am Nachbartisch. Natürlich sehen und erkennen wir sie nicht.  (Holla, was ein hübsches Mädel! :m )

Das Handy klingelt.

Ansgar: "Bin gelandet und mit dem Taxi auf dem Weg zu euch. Wie erkenne ich euch?"

ich: "Wir sind die mit den beiden 80lbs Ruten draußen."

Ansgar: "(lacht) Ihr seid doch verrückt! Bis gleich."

Ansgar fährt vor. Händeschütteln, Vorstellung, symphatischer Kerl. Die Fin Nor begrüßt Ansgar anschließend tätschelnd besonders zärtlich.





Nun geht´s los mit der verbalen Großfischjagd. Tanja und ich beschließen, es "Paddy" gleich zu tun und schweigend-staunend zuzuhören. Da ich Erdkunde Leistungskurs hatte, komme ich bei einem vierten Weizenbier zur Erkenntnis, dass die anwesenden Herren bereits an alle strategisch wichtigen Big Game Punkte der Erde schon mindestens einmal ihre Duftmarke gesetzt haben. Der Name Afrika fällt allerdings häufiger, ebenso Australien. Ich bestelle noch ein Weizen. Die Fische werden immer größer, die Drills härter.

War echt ein klasse Abend mit viel Lachen und Fachsimpelei! Aber wo wir nächstes Jahr landen, ist immer noch offen. 

Gruß

Karsten



Jan, Ansgar, Gernot



Gernot, Stefan, Tanja, Weizenbier


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Na, das sieht ja aus, als ob ihr ne Menge Spaß hattet!  #6  #6  #6 
Nur mal so eine Frage: Hab ich was an den Augen, oder ist der anwesende Gernot nicht Rausreißer, sondern ein anderer Gernot?


----------



## Karstein (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Absolut korrekt erkannt, Kai! 

RR-Gernot ärgert ja grad in Nordnorge die Halibuts. Der Gernot auf den Bildern wohnt bei uns und ist Mitglied im BGFC, hat schon alle dicken Brocken gedrillt auf der Welt. Und dann gibt´s noch einen dritten Gernot bei Hannover, der sein Boot in Jezera/ Kroatien zu liegen hat (und der uns AB-Membern Sonderkonditionen anbietet für die Tuna-Ausfahrten!).

3 Gernots, und alle Big Gamer - das muss wohl schon zur Geburt festgelegt werden!? :m


----------



## Jan77 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Mensch Karsten is ja nen Astreines Treffen gewesen!!
Das man in Berlin sich nicht umschaut wenn jemand mit ner Rute durch die Strassen läuft sollte euch aber zu denken geben|supergri 

Oder seid Ihr Berliner schon in den CSD Vorbereitungen?? |kopfkrat :m 

Wollen wir mal hoffen das RR-Gernot sein 80lbs-Geschirr in Nord-Norge mit einem heilbutt belasten kann. Denn ich möchte ja wieder lecker Bilder´s zu sehen bekommen. Schliesslich muss ich mir ja mal Gedanken machen wo ich denn nächstes Jahr zum Fische ärgern hinfahre.


----------



## uer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

#h karsten




			
				karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Das Telefon klingelt.
> 
> Jan: "Wann habt ihr denn mal wieder Zeit für ein gemütliches Beisammensitzen?"
> 
> ...


 
ich war leider nicht dabei  schade, muß aber mächtig spaß gemacht haben

sag mal mein schwager u. seine familie, sowie meine frau fahren in deisem jahr nach kroatien (ich muss hier arbeiten :c angeln ) nach medolin, (ich glaub auf der halbinsel pulla oder so ähnlich)

wo genau liegt das biggame boot u. was müsste er dann für ne fahrt durch den daumen u. zeigefinger fließen lassen|kopfkrat 

:s


----------



## Karstein (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Hi Jan,

Gernot´s "Perfect Lady" liegt in Jezera auf der Insel Muerter. Schick mir mal nochmal Deine eMail-Adresse per PM, dann maile ich Dir Infos zu Boot und Preisen und Fotos rüber.


----------



## Karstein (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

@ Jan77: och, das mit den Ruten ist doch gar nix - früher sind wir im Frühjahr nach dem Windsurfing auf der Havel in Neopren-Anzügen in´s Straßencafé am KuDamm gefahren und haben uns rrausgesetzt, weil´s zum Umziehen zu kalt war. :m

Du willst mir jetzt damit nicht sagen, dass Rausreißer sein 80lbs Tackle mit nach Nordnorge geschleppt hat???


----------



## Jan77 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Nee, hat er bestimmt nicht. Aber man weiß ja nich..#c ....Vielleicht dachte er mit Kleinkram gibt er sich eh nicht ab und hat vorsorglich doch den Knüppel eingepackt.

Das mit den Neoprenanzügen auf´m KuDamm ist aber ne feine Geschichte, aber seid der Love Parade auch nix besonderes mehr:m 

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt, mit´n Floater am Sony Center sitzen und Wattwürmer in Salzlake einlgen?? #d 
Oder doch lieber in grüner Thermo Unterwäsche am Prenzl Berg sitzen und den Werbe-Tussis hinterher pfeifen??#6


----------



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

Hi Karsten,

vielen Dank nochmal für die Einldaung zum Treffen. Wurde ja auch echt mal Zeit, daß wir uns mal kennenlernen, nach der Geschichte mit der Norwegen CD und dem Hin und hergetexte aus Australien.

Schade, daß es mit dem Hornhechtfischen in SL H dann nicht mehr geklappt hat. Machen wir dann ein anderes Mal. Aber in 3 Wochen bin ich natürlich schon wieder weg... Kommst Du halt einfach mla nach OZ, wolltest ja eh noch mal nen feisten Grouper abpumpen, oder?

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

HiHo Ansgar,

joo - schade mit dem Verpassen am Sonntag, aber wir wollten rechtzeitig vor den Staus zuhause sein. Na und die Temperaturen waren das Wochenende ja übelst hoch, da haben wir die Ruten eingepackt gelassen und stattdessen Boote an der Schleibrücke gezählt. 

Steht Dein Abreisetermin nach Down Under schon?

Wenn das man so einfach wäre, mal eben runterzukommen...Aber irgendwann sollte das klappen, muss mir Deine Wahlheimat unbedingt mal anschauen. Stefan kommt ja nächsten Februar schon runter in Deine Nähe - habt ihr was verabredet?

Viele Grüße 2 u

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Big Game mitten in Berlin!*

No worries,

habe dann alleine Hornhecht gegessen... )

Der ganz genaue Termin steht noch nicht - aber lange dauert es nicht mehr. Max 4 Wochen.

Habe von Stefan nichts mehr gehört und habe mich auch nicht weiter selber darum gekümmert. Bin eh viel zu busy zur Zeit.

All the best
Ansgar


----------

